# St Jean Photo's (dial up warning)



## punkd (15 Apr 2006)

Just home for easter break and I got some pictures developed from Basic. I just finished week 6.







That was from our last inspection. We are one of the first platoons to get issued with the C7A2.

Heres what happens when you forget to lock your kit up... Havnt had this happen to me yet but heres the aftermath one of my friends came back too






I think the instructors  almost have fun doing that..






Now im almost sure they have fun doing that!






Seems as though my bed was not upto standard that day   :-\


Just thought I would post some of the fun parts of BMQ  ;D


----------



## Stauds (15 Apr 2006)

Haaaaha. I just finished week 5... We got the A2's also, they are pretty sweet. 

I can't believe my platoon is almost half done the course and we are still the new ones, if you don't count the one platoon of officer cadets..


----------



## punkd (15 Apr 2006)

Ya I noticed there have been no new courses starting. I heard something about one starting in May sometime. I think they might be doing the new 13 week BMQ course but im not 100% sure on that. 

If any one has any questions about BMQ or what to bring/what not to bring or whatever ask a way and I'll answer as best I can.


----------



## military granny (15 Apr 2006)

punkd
do not forget to lock all your lockers etc. Someone in my sons course did and when he got back to barracks they had tied all his clothing inside one pair of coveralls including his Du's and took his gloves and filled them with socks with middle finger up and stapled it to the sleeve of said coveralls.So when he opened his locker there was just a middle finger in his face.


----------



## orange.paint (15 Apr 2006)

Lol excellent post PUNKD!
maybe the mods should make this a must read so the newbies can get answers to

will they be bad?

will they yell at me?

will they mess up my kit?

whats basic like?

Good to see they still do that stuff,I was beginning to think it was a thing of the past!
Love the bed flip!


----------



## Hoover (15 Apr 2006)

Feck, gucci kit from the beginning eh. Must be nice. We did basic with the A1 iron sight. Didn't even get to touch a C79 till SQ and then we still didn't get the A2. Bastage !!


----------



## MikeL (16 Apr 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> Feck, gucci kit from the beginning eh. Must be nice. We did basic with the A1 iron sight.



?
You sure you used a C7A1 and not a C7?


http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-c7.htm
http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-c7a1.htm


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> ?
> You sure you used a C7A1 and not a C7?
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure you looked at the picture ??????


----------



## MikeL (16 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you sure you looked at the picture ??????



Hoover didn't post a picture. Punkd did.


----------



## TCBF (16 Apr 2006)

"I think the instructors  almost have fun doing that.."

- "Locker security lessons" resulted from the need to teach recruits they MUST learn to secure their lockers before they are issued rifles, as having an insecure locker with a rifle in it was an automatic charge in the old days.  This lesson was imparted ruthlessly in some cases, with the old Cornwallis metal lockers being turned upside down, or even sliding out of windows (before the new smaller windows were installed in 1984).  The St. Jean tradition was to stuff all of the contents of a recruit's locker into his/her coveralls and drag it into the 60 seat theatre stating "we secured your kit for you, here it is."  Walking into that theatre seeing a pair of coveralls stuffed like a ragedy-ann doll, wondering whose it is....  If two or more lockers were insecure, it was a simple matter of snapping the locks shut on each other's locker.  Panic - sheer panic.

Good that you are having fun, keep it up.


----------



## Collin.t (16 Apr 2006)

bahahah, that did happen to me in basic.

well the rag doll was in the locked in the locker my bed was still ok, so I didn't expect anything until I opened my locker. The real pain was that all my shirts were tied in very tight knots, well everything that could be tied. 

Everytime (I think it happened 3 times) that it happened to someone in my basic training, everyone on the floor would help to ready the kit for the following day inspection. Everything was about teamwork in my platoon.


----------



## punkd (16 Apr 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "I think the instructors  almost have fun doing that.."
> 
> - "Locker security lessons" resulted from the need to teach recruits they MUST learn to secure their lockers before they are issued rifles, as having an insecure locker with a rifle in it was an automatic charge in the old days.  This lesson was imparted ruthlessly in some cases, with the old Cornwallis metal lockers being turned upside down, or even sliding out of windows (before the new smaller windows were installed in 1984).  The St. Jean tradition was to stuff all of the contents of a recruit's locker into his/her coveralls and drag it into the 60 seat theatre stating "we secured your kit for you, here it is."  Walking into that theatre seeing a pair of coveralls stuffed like a ragedy-ann doll, wondering whose it is....  If two or more lockers were insecure, it was a simple matter of snapping the locks shut on each other's locker.  Panic - sheer panic.
> 
> Good that you are having fun, keep it up.



Yes, locker security is very important. It happens alot up till about week 4 and then it cuts down. Stupid way to get a councelling, and when you know you only have 7 councellings  before your sent to PRB locking up your kit is a pretty easy thing to remember.

Plus once your issued your weapon you are facing possible charges as well as going down and asking the MP's for your rifle back. So far no one has been dinged for unsecure weapon yet but we have still had a few kits left unsecured. They will nail you during the nightly rounds when they do the check with the fire picket.  If you even leave your locker open to goto the washroom you're not in for a good night. You will soon learn what "Dress Parade" is.  ;D (pluss a councelling if they tell your platoon staff)


----------



## CallOfDuty (16 Apr 2006)

Hey there fellow BMQers, I'll be starting week 8 on tuesday........the worst I've seen yet was when a couple of people in our platoon left dirty..( yes really dirty), underwear under their beds.  When the instructors came up for security inspections they saw this and after trashing almost everones beds they made us all switch cubicles with the people on the other side....( of course after a 5am to 8pm day), and then have us write a 1000 word essay on the importance of cleanliness and then of course the next day they had us move everything back to our original cubicles.
    You learn to keep your shit secure at all times after stuff like that!
  What a boring long weekend here at the Mega........at least most people got to go home.  All I've been doing is sitting around, drinking beer and watching movie after movie after movie.  Oh well, at least I had a blast in Montreal yesterday....Whohooo!!
  Cheers guys and keep your shit locked!
Steve


----------



## chrisf (22 Apr 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> Feck, gucci kit from the beginning eh. Must be nice. We did basic with the A1 iron sight. Didn't even get to touch a C79 till SQ and then we still didn't get the A2. Bastage !!



It's funny, because I recently in a naval weapons lock-up, and remarked that I wish we still had the iron sights...


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (23 Apr 2006)

Just out of curiosity since I'm reserve and we don't stay in barracks. Where is the bolt carrier assembly for inspection?


----------



## Quag (23 Apr 2006)

Pte(R). McWatt said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity since I'm reserve and we don't stay in barracks. Where is the bolt carrier assembly for inspection?



In St. Jean, the bolts are locked up.  The only time you get them are in the field and during weapons classes.  

(Sometimes I feel safer that way,  as you don't know everyone very well and considering there was a suicide on my IAP, and one good scare).


----------



## Quag (23 Apr 2006)

Just out of curiousity, is  the C7-A2 becoming standard issue for Basic courses?


----------



## davidk (23 Apr 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, is  the C7-A2 becoming standard issue for Basic courses?



From what I've heard, it's gradually being phased in for basic courses.

Amusing how they get the C7A2 but are still using the old leather gloves...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Apr 2006)

Well the old two piece combat glove is alot better than the POS Cadpat ones we have now. Considering that the new ones, we can't do f**** all with.


----------



## Quag (23 Apr 2006)

Except if you wear just the leather outer it turns ur hands black from the leather inside.  ;D


----------



## davidk (24 Apr 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> Well the old two piece combat glove is alot better than the POS Cadpat ones we have now. Considering that the new ones, we can't do f**** all with.



I was by no means saying that the new CADPAT glove is better. Myself, I use the mortar gloves more often than not. The point I was trying to get across is that recruits are getting brand-new weapons but the gloves remain the same.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Apr 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> Except if you wear just the leather outer it turns ur hands black from the leather inside.  ;D



In my six plus years in, never had that problem with those gloves. So it sounds like a personal problem there  ;D


----------



## Glorified Ape (25 Apr 2006)

punkd said:
			
		

> Plus once your issued your weapon you are facing possible charges as well as going down and asking the MP's for your rifle back.



MPs? Don't they still just take them down to the green desk, put them in the lockup, and make you sign for them (thus recording your infraction)?



			
				Quag said:
			
		

> In St. Jean, the bolts are locked up.  The only time you get them are in the field and during weapons classes.
> 
> (Sometimes I feel safer that way,  as you don't know everyone very well and considering there was a suicide on my IAP, and one good scare).



That's assuming they got ahold of ammunition too - not an easy feat until your range day and I would suspect most people would crack before that point. 

Did you do your IAP last summer? If so, I think I witnessed the suicide you're referring to - I was on my BOTC at the time. Nasty stuff. 



			
				Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> In my six plus years in, never had that problem with those gloves. So it sounds like a personal problem there  ;D



I had the problem too... maybe our sweat is special. ;D


----------



## Quag (25 Apr 2006)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Did you do your IAP last summer? If so, I think I witnessed the suicide you're referring to - I was on my BOTC at the time. Nasty stuff.


Yes it was.  Without getting disrespectful, the young gentleman was deceased right below my window.  Was not a nice sight during the first week of IAP.


			
				Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> I had the problem too... maybe our sweat is special. ;D


Perhaps it was just the particular batch of gloves we were issued. :-\ ;D


----------



## Glorified Ape (26 Apr 2006)

Quag said:
			
		

> Yes it was.  Without getting disrespectful, the young gentleman was deceased right below my window.  Was not a nice sight during the first week of IAP.



Yes, it certainly was not. 



> Perhaps it was just the particular batch of gloves we were issued. :-\ ;D



What? Non-uniformity?!


----------



## makaveli91 (5 May 2006)

I was there for the suicide too.  My buddy was working the green desk when their CPC called down to get MP's up there.  It was a crazy night.  And most people do crack before the 3rd week usually.  We had a guy on my platoon sneak a knife out of his civies.  The night we got our kit, he spazed and threatened to kill us all.  A couple of guys got a hold of him though.  Funny what a little bit of stress does to some people.


----------



## canadianblue (6 May 2006)

I remember getting my bed flipped atleast a dozen times before I finally got it perfect and ready for inspection. Too tell you all the truth though the best time I have had so far in the military is as a recruit at St Jean, sure its tough but the type of brotherhood that is formed during basic can't be beat, and you'll have ton's of stories to tell afterwards.


----------



## bluecollared (6 May 2006)

those pics are pretty good, but i can't help but say that i wish i had your instructors during basic. you say you just finished week 6 and, with all due respect, your bed layout folding and your bed for that matter look like crap. if i had folding like that going through basic my room would've been tossed during inspection. hehe oh well whatever.

make sure you bring a camera to farnham when you go, you'll want to have one. some advice: sleep with your clothes on, keep your webbing and rile within reach at all times because when you hear "STAND TO!" you gotta move, but i'm sure when they let off an arti sim right behind your tent at 0200 you'll get the hint.

cheers.


----------



## davidk (6 May 2006)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> sleep with your clothes on, keep your webbing and rile within reach at all times because when you hear "STAND TO!" you gotta move, but i'm sure when they let off an arti sim right behind your tent at 0200 you'll get the hint.



Never sleep with your clothes on. They get damp from sweat and you get cold in the morning. During my BMQ I kept my pants around my ankles (while sleeping ) and my boots close at hand. I'm sure you've been lectured about this before.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 May 2006)

In the field portion of my SQ, I stripped down to Gitch to sleep, If I didn't get sleep in Trench. Remember running to Stand-to in the trench with bucket and webbing on, and clothes and boots under the other

Basically, just keep clothes in a place close at hand.


----------



## canadianblue (13 May 2006)

Out in farnham when we got a fire alarm at 3:30 all I did was get my boots on along with my rifle and helmet, and a ginch on. That was it.

PS: You might hate St Jean while your there, but you'll be missing it once you spend some time in PRETC, or even your QL3's. Enjoy it while your there, and have a great time.


----------



## Wookilar (15 May 2006)

People, when it comes to any incident involving the death of someone, whether it happens on EX, Ops, or training, be very careful about what you are saying. I ask you to please stay in your lanes, especially on such an issue. Only speak about what you, personally know. Do not speculate.

For the record, last years death at the Mega was not classified as a suicide by either the coroner's office or the MP's.

Any questions regarding this can be pm'd directly to me, or come see me in Otter Sqn.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (15 May 2006)

> In St. Jean, the bolts are locked up.  The only time you get them are in the field and during weapons classes.
> 
> (Sometimes I feel safer that way,  as you don't know everyone very well and considering there was a suicide on my IAP, and one good scare).



On our Reserve BMQ, we got our bolts the day we got our C7's.  The only time we took them out was when we went to sleep, at which point we had to secure them in the barrack box with the mags (and whatever you do, do not keep your mags in your webbing at night thinking that this is secure), and keep the rifles in our sleeping bags with us.

The only time we brought them back for lock up was when we went home.


----------

